# Jegs vs summit cams



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So I've decided on the 2801 summit cam for my 350 build. Well, they are out of stock until March. Jegs has their own version, 555-200131. It's anyone running this cam? Are Jegs cams any good?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

This is an ebay listing for Spotts Perf 068 HL cam. Pretty sure this is the same cam from same grinder as the 2801. Seems to have inventory . I put one in my 65 389 last springs runs well. I suspect all these come from the same cam supplier, but jegs has different advertised duration. 








Pontiac Ram Air 068HL high lift Cam Lifter Kit camshaft 400 455 389 350 428 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pontiac Ram Air 068HL high lift Cam Lifter Kit camshaft 400 455 389 350 428 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I assume you called Butler, too? They have a ton of cams, and many of them are modified versions of popular existing stuff, which they had tweaked for themselves, based on their vast experience with Pontiac.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I assume you called Butler, too? They have a ton of cams, and many of them are modified versions of popular existing stuff, which they had tweaked for themselves, based on their vast experience with Pontiac.


no i havent called butler. since ive been on my other thread, now im rething the cam...again...lol...

i'm thinking just put my 1.65's on the intake valves with the 254 cam thats in the car... and see what that gets me


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> no i havent called butler. since ive been on my other thread, now im rething the cam...again...lol...
> 
> i'm thinking just put my 1.65's on the intake valves with the 254 cam thats in the car... and see what that gets me


Just make sure you check retainer to seal clearance and pushrod guide holes. With the higher lift 068 cam i checked and found the teflon seals installed when i had a valve job done years ago were kissing the retainers at stock .407 lift… this can be done on the car. Ended up using the stock oring seal on the exhuast and shorter comp cams retainers on the intakes with viton seals. if i ever do a full rebuild i can fix this…


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

nope, changed my mind again, going with the spc7...


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

You will like the way the 068 clone spc7 works in a street driver


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Scott06 said:


> You will like the way the 068 clone spc7 works in a street driver


in the future, i may put the 1.65 rockers in...


----------

